# TSA swarms Pittsburgh T sation



## spoorprint (Mar 1, 2009)

The Tranportation Securtity Administration swarmed a Pittsburgh T sation a few days ago, apparenttly just to get people used to being randomly searched. They brought bomb sniffing dogs and searched backpacks, but admitted there was no threat.(pittsburgh has a tiny subway system).(source is wpxi)


----------

